# Illinois fur meet?



## Tealie (May 20, 2009)

OK, it's just like da title says, one bored and lonely Illinois resident asking any other furs local or not if an arranged meet sounds good.

Details: Basically it depends on how many are planning on showing up, which also alters the location and events held during the meet.

I'm not super rich or anything but if given time I can come up with some fun activities, and if the location is familiar to me I am known to perform small miracles, such as renting out a nice building in the park for a party and such.

Feel 100% free to throw up any ideas and suggestions, or if anyone in a nearby state is attempting something like this please message me and I will gladly lend my assistance to your event.

Talk to me and let's see what can be accomplished :3


----------



## InuAkiko (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd be down with that, just depends on where in IL =3


----------

